# Steam Tug St Canute or KNUT



## amazsteve (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi- can anyone tell me where this vessel is now? It was in Exeter before being taken to the continent. I have many of its original drawings and wish to offer them to the current owners.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Last heard of in Stocka, Sweden. Renamed "Stockvik"
Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/steamtugstockvik/


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

STOCKVIK - IMO 5305625

Apparently in Vejle, Denmark during September this year


----------



## amazsteve (Aug 19, 2017)

Many thanks guys. hopefully these drawings will end up in the right hands


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Stockvik at Port of Aarhus, Denmark.


----------

